# Hyatt High Sierra Bathrooms



## cdziuba (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi.  We haven't stayed there in a few years....did they ever renovate the bathrooms as planned?


----------



## ivywag (Sep 4, 2015)

*High Sierra Bathrooms*

Yes, the bathrooms are finished and are beautiful!  We were there in August and had a great time.


----------



## cdziuba (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi...did they just renovate the master bath, or both?  Thanks!


----------



## ivywag (Sep 6, 2015)

Both. They are both really well done.


----------



## cdziuba (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks, hoping for a May exchange again.


----------



## cafeirene (Sep 7, 2015)

*pictures and confirmation much appreciated!*

If anyone has stayed at this propoerty and could post some pictures in the reviews area of both the master and 2nd bath, that would be great.  We are going up again in May and the bathrooms were a dissappointment last visit (especially since they seemed to have delayed the remodel).  This would really make this property standout.  The suites next door at the hotel are very lux.


----------



## wilma (Sep 10, 2015)

We went to the weekly hyatt Sierra Lodge owners meeting with the manager yesterday and there was a large group (--30) of angry owners upset about the new bathrooms. In our opinion the new bathrooms look nice but are not functional and don't fit in with a mountain lodge look. I will try and post some pictures in a review but overall the bathrooms are very modern. The sinks are too high and children will have a hard time using them. The lighting is odd and very dark. You have to stand in the bathtub to turn on the faucet due to a rigid glass bath insert. Overall at this meeting the owners were very unhappy with the new bathrooms. The resort is still beautiful but the bathroom project was costly and not popular.


----------



## lizap (Sep 10, 2015)

I would NOT be in favor of paying to fix these issues.





wilma said:


> We went to the weekly hyatt Sierra Lodge owners meeting with the manager yesterday and there was a large group (--30) of angry owners upset about the new bathrooms. In our opinion the new bathrooms look nice but are not functional and don't fit in with a mountain lodge look. I will try and post some pictures in a review but overall the bathrooms are very modern. The sinks are too high and children will have a hard time using them. The lighting is odd and very dark. You have to stand in the bathtub to turn on the faucet due to a rigid glass bath insert. Overall at this meeting the owners were very unhappy with the new bathrooms. The resort is still beautiful but the bathroom project was costly and not popular.


----------



## wilma (Sep 10, 2015)

lizap said:


> I would NOT be in favor of paying to fix these issues.



well i suppose you should relay that opinion to the homeowner board, although they don't seem to care much about owner input....:ignore:


----------



## TFTG (Oct 1, 2015)

cafeirene said:


> If anyone has stayed at this propoerty and could post some pictures in the reviews area of both the master and 2nd bath, that would be great.  We are going up again in May and the bathrooms were a dissappointment last visit (especially since they seemed to have delayed the remodel).  This would really make this property standout.  The suites next door at the hotel are very lux.



The latest HRC newsletter had a picture of the updated bathroom.  It looks like an artist rendering though.  

I have a stay there in December and hopefully the room I'm in will have the updated bathrooms.


----------



## wilma (Oct 5, 2015)

I believe all the bathrooms have been redone.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow the picture looks beautiful but I can see why the owners complain about the sink and faucet issues. BTW, isn't the toilet placed in an odd position against the sink counter?


----------



## cdziuba (May 16, 2016)

Hi.  We are once again on an exchange into the High Sierra.  It's still a wonderful place to stay, but the bathroom remodel is absolutely bizarre!  It's dysfunctional and user-unfriendly.  How the heck this remodel passed the scrutiny of anyone is beyond me.  The biggest mistake is the configuration of the  Master bath bathtub/shower.  In order to get into the bathtub/shower, one must open the shower curtain, which, thanks to a rod divider, only opens halfway.  Then you must squeeze by the edge of the sink without hitting your hip on the way to getting into the shower.  The way to turn on the faucets is ridiculous.  They are low in the shower, so you have to bend down and reach while squeezing between the sink and shower.

 The  sink is set in the vanity quite a way back from the front of it, so you have to lean over just to use it in any way.  That still leaves you with very little space to put toiletries on the counter in the master bath, so we brought a basket in from the living room for a place for our things.  The lighting is dim, like you'd get in a spa.  Not good for shaving.

The rain-head shower head is stationary, and much too close to the wall, especially for a larger man.  The place for the soap and shampoo is at least two steps away from the shower head, all the way in the back of the tub.  So inconvenient and truly bizarre.

I know this is a long and critical post, but after decades of travel, I've never seen such a style-over-substance bathroom.  Our guests for the week are also unhappy with the maneuvering it takes to use the bathroom.  And no soap dish in the other bathroom.  

I love the Hyatts, and are so pleased to be back here.  But these bathrooms were really not thought out at all.


----------



## cafeirene (May 28, 2016)

*High Sierra bath upgrade*

Returning after a previous stay where we found the dated. older bath just not at all up to Hyatt standards or modern, universal design, we were very pleased with the new bath design when we stayed at the beginning of May this year.  I can understand the height issue for younger children, although a child's stepstool could easily address this and the property could have those available.  

We felt the bath design in the unit we had (identical layout of unit and location altho in a different building from our previous stay) worked very well. There was no shower curtain, tho one panel of the glass is fixed, it does not sound at all like the one which the previous guest (cdziuba) found unsatisfactory.  It may be that there is some variation as there is more than one floorplan depending on unit placement.  We were in Building 4, ground level this stay (not a corner unit) 

Our only minor complaint was that the stylish mirror was not LED, but that was just because if it had been, we would track it down for consideration at home.


----------



## clotheshorse (May 30, 2016)

RandyS84 said:


> The latest HRC newsletter had a picture of the updated bathroom.  It looks like an artist rendering though.
> 
> I have a stay there in December and hopefully the room I'm in will have the updated bathrooms.



Beautiful bathroom, but it looks like the designers missed the demographic aspect of their existing customers,  unless they are targeting new customers


----------



## lizap (Jun 1, 2016)

Just returned from a stay there.  Given the constraints (ie., bathroom size), I think they did a fairly good job.  I would change out the mirror in the master bathroom as it does not provide enough light.


----------



## wilma (Jun 1, 2016)

lizap said:


> Just returned from a stay there.  Given the constraints (ie., bathroom size), I think they did a fairly good job.  I would change out the mirror in the master bathroom as it does not provide enough light.



It turns out the mirror/lights in the master bath are defective and the manufacturer is replacing (at no charge) with a stronger light. Unfortunately it will be the same exact, goofy porthole style light. This was reported by the manager at the owners' weekly meeting.


----------



## lizap (Jun 1, 2016)

Why couldn't they have kept things simple and put a framed mirror similar to that in the other bathroom? We skipped the owner's meeting - we were out running around..



wilma said:


> It turns out the mirror/lights in the master bath are defective and the manufacturer is replacing (at no charge) with a stronger light. Unfortunately it will be the same exact, goofy porthole style light. This was reported by the manager at the owners' weekly meeting.


----------

